# Cha-Cha Kidded!!!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Cha-Cha is one of the does we retained last year out of Buttin'Heads Too Contredanse and Better Blues HR Anna's Zeus. She's bred to Revelation and due Saturday 150 days. So that means today was 145 for her.

Cha-Cha was nice sized in the fall, when she was bred but she hasn't really grown any since then so I'm a little worried about her being small. She's not like tiny or anything so I think she'll do fine, but at the same time I will worry till she's done.

I am definitely thinking a single. Hope its a doe considering we've had 5 does and 10 bucks so far this year. I have reservations for does but haven't had any to fill them with since I'm keeping the ones thus far born.

Anyway, she got her birthing haircut this AM and here she is this evening. Lots of room for filling yet so I think she may wait till her due date.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cha-Cha's on day 145*

She's looking good Ashley, very nice little udder...and she may surprise you with kidding before Saturday.

It's hard not to worry about the FF...especially when you think they're too small to be moms, I'm sure she'll do just fine and give you :girl:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Cha-Cha's on day 145*

Ooo she does have a purdy little udder.

Praying for :girl:. :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Cha-Cha's on day 145*

Thanks! Yep she had that itty bitty udder tucked up under all that hair. Her attachments look good so far. Curious to see how she fills in. Her dam had a pretty udder so we'll see.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Cha-Cha's on day 145*

she is coming along very nicely.......... :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Cha-Cha's on day 145*

No change for today. I didn't expect her to but that's ok by me!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Cha-Cha's on day 146*

I about died when you said her name is Cha Cha. :ROFL: All I could think of is her butt. She is a really pretty girl. Good Luck


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Cha-Cha's on day 146*

:ROFL: Oh my gosh that's hilarious!!!! Her name is SGM AZ Danse The Cha-Cha after her dam Buttin'Heads Too Contredanse.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Day 148*

Today appears to be the day...









Her udder is larger than it was a few days ago though still small. She's obviously a first freshener so I can't expect dramatic size. LOL I keep trying to remind myself of that.

Anyway, ligaments are gone and she's mushy this morning. So babies soon! I do believe she is having mild contractions as well.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cha-Cha's on day 148, today's the day!*

sweetness!!!! :leap: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Cha-Cha's on day 148, today's the day!*

I hope she kids ok. I'm going to be worried till she kids. She's extremely restless and has paced that stall trying to get out all morning. She's up and down every minute. Just beside herself. She's laying down right now but it won't last.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Cha-Cha's having contractions and starting to push!!!*

She's pushing some. Waiting for the sign to go down.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Cha-Cha's having contractions and starting to push!!!*

:dance: ray: :girl: :girl:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Cha-Cha's having contractions and starting to push!!!*

Cmon babies! :girl: :girl: Im sure she will do just fine, and I quite like her udder! You can send her this way if you want :greengrin:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Cha-Cha's having contractions and starting to push!!!*

I know your worry, and it probably didn't help much after my story yesterday with my FF and the horrid results. So hear is to wishing you and Cha-Cha nothing but the best. I am hoping to hear a report of an easy kidding with a healthy thriving baby/babies very soon! :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Cha-Cha's having contractions and starting to push!!!*

babies are on there way....... :leap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Cha-Cha's having contractions and starting to push!!!*

Here we go Cha Cha. Lets have a easy and beautiful delivery. :thumb:

We will be waiting for a update.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Cha-Cha's having contractions and starting to push!!!*

Cha-Cha kidded! She was pushing hard and I went down. Well I did have to pull a good deal but we got the kid out! She had a single doeling. She has taken to motherhood like an old pro. Pictures coming soon.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Cha-Cha's Kidded!!!*

Congratulations. :stars: :sun: Can't wait for the pictures. Great job.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Cha-Cha's Kidded!!!*

Here she is, more when she's fluffed up. She's a flashy dark buckskin with lots of white overlay.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Cha-Cha's Kidded!!!*

Oh my gosh she is soooo cute!!!!  Congrats on the doe kid!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Cha-Cha's Kidded!!!*

 :girl: :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cha-Cha's Kidded!!!*

what a gorgeous doe kid! :girl: so glad it was a doe for yah

whos the daddy?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Cha-Cha's Kidded!!!*

Rev's daddy. He's gold/white carrying buckskin. So far he's produced a single buckskin buckling with moonspots, quads from Fuchsia, 3 buckskin/white bucklins 1 with moonspots and a gold and white doeling and now a buckskin/white doeling. She has so much white that I can't tell yet about moonspots.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Cha-Cha's Kidded!!!*

More piccies! She's nursing great. Cha-Cha needed a little encouragement to stand still and she's doing really good now. She does in fact have a moonspot on her rump. Here's more piccies...


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Cha-Cha's Kidded!!!*

:birthday: :stars: :dance: Those kiddies are way to cute for their own good.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Cha-Cha's Kidded!!!*

Ooo watch out or she might go missing. My mom loves those buckskins!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Cha-Cha's Kidded!!!*

Congrats on the doe!!!! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cha-Cha's Kidded!!!*

CONGRATULATIONS Flashy lil' girl, momma did as well asI expected her to :stars:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Cha-Cha's Kidded!!!*

Oh my,is she CUTE! Congrats on the pretty girl!!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Cha-Cha's Kidded!!!*

She is gorgeous Ashley!!! I am so happy it went so well for Cha-Cha! Great job. :dance:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone!!! I think for now she'll stay here and I may end up selling one of Minuet's doelings instead. I think I'll name her Jitterbug.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Love the name


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you! Don't you have a Jitterbug?

Here are more piccies...
viewtopic.php?f=13&t=8009


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah her name is Hope but I call her Jitterbug. And I figure you want to call Cha Cha's doeling Jitterbug because it is a name of a dance just like The Cha Cha is a dance name too


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yep, sure did. Her granddam is Buttin'Heads Too Contredanse and dam is SGM AZ Danse The Cha-Cha so SGM FR Jitterbug it was.  I may use a bug theme for her kids, that is if she does stay.


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

So pretty, and such a fancy little girl. Congrats! arty: 

Anna


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you!


----------

